

Ask HN: Let's crowdsource startup ideas - adamzerner

There should be an app or something where we list 1) problems, and 2) startup ideas. We also vote on them.<p>* There&#x27;s value in discovering good startup ideas via the wisdom of the crowd.<p>* There&#x27;s value in just seeing a list of ideas to help with brainstorming.<p>I think that this will lead to more startups being started, which is a good thing. It&#x27;ll help people who don&#x27;t start one because they don&#x27;t have an idea. And it&#x27;ll lead to some pretty good ones being started because the wisdom of the crowd will produce some good ideas.<p>Whether or not this succeeds depends on the community of users. HN has the perfect community for this. Thus, I propose that an &quot;ideas section&quot; be added to HN where you could add and vote on problems and startup ideas.
======
karangoeluw
> It'll help people who don't start one because they don't have an idea.

Good startups arise from ideas, great startups arise from problems.

------
AbhishekBiswal
This : [http://betterific.com/](http://betterific.com/) ? I don't use it, but
I have subscribed to their newsletter, and ideas/problems posted on Betterific
are really nice, but sometimes dumb. ( Users post problems, people comment )

------
phantom_oracle
>"Thus, I propose that an "ideas section" be added to HN where you could add
and vote on problems and startup ideas."

It's taken them so long to add something like pending comments, do you
honestly think they want to be adding any more features?

There are special places for this though.

A ton of problems and ideas abound as well, it's just about finding a large
enough audience that has the same problem too.

